# Getting an NIE for an 16 month old baby?



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi all, myself & my family are moving back to Spain in June. We have been living & working in the Czech Republic for 2 years (we are originally from the UK) where my son was born. I already have Spanish Residency & an NIE, my husband needs to get his when we return & I was just wondering if my son will need one also? If he does what information will we need to take with us? He has a UK passport. 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ettylou said:


> Hi all, myself & my family are moving back to Spain in June. We have been living & working in the Czech Republic for 2 years (we are originally from the UK) where my son was born. I already have Spanish Residency & an NIE, my husband needs to get his when we return & I was just wondering if my son will need one also? If he does what information will we need to take with us? He has a UK passport.
> Many thanks in advance


you get a NIE for your son in the same way as you got yours 

you say you have residency - is that the old residencia card or the green A4 paper?

you would need to sign your son on as resident (the A4 paper is a certificate that proves you have signed the resident list - the card no longer exists)

you can download the form in the 'useful links' sticky thread here

exactly what you need to take is set out on the form, but some areas also want photos for some strange reason 

there is also a sticky thread discussion about the NIE & resident list


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you get a NIE for your son in the same way as you got yours
> 
> you say you have residency - is that the old residencia card or the green A4 paper?
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I'll take a look  I have the A4 letter with residency & NIE all together. 
Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ettylou said:


> Ok thanks I'll take a look  I have the A4 letter with residency & NIE all together.
> Many thanks


that's what your son will get

when you know exactly where you are going to you need to contact the local office to find out exactly how they do it there


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> that's what your son will get
> 
> when you know exactly where you are going to you need to contact the local office to find out exactly how they do it there


We're going back to where we used to live so will be going to the same place as we got mine (which took at least 2 unnessacery visits cause we had no idea what we were doing!!). I read somewhere else that we need to take Zacks birth certificate & a copy? Just wondered if this would confuse them as he has a Czech Birth Certificate!?!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ettylou said:


> We're going back to where we used to live so will be going to the same place as we got mine (which took at least 2 unnessacery visits cause we had no idea what we were doing!!). I read somewhere else that we need to take Zacks birth certificate & a copy? Just wondered if this would confuse them as he has a Czech Birth Certificate!?!


ooh yes - that would confuse them!!


I don't think you need the birth cert - he has a British passport you said?


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> ooh yes - that would confuse them!!
> 
> I don't think you need the birth cert - he has a British passport you said?


Lol! I thought that too  
Yes he has a British passport as both myself & my husband are British Citizens. We also have his birth certificate legally translated into English. I might get it all copied just incase we need it but not offer it unless asked!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ettylou said:


> Lol! I thought that too
> Yes he has a British passport as both myself & my husband are British Citizens. We also have his birth certificate legally translated into English. I might get it all copied just incase we need it but not offer it unless asked!


you obviously do know the drill!!

yes, several copies of everything just in case!!


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you obviously do know the drill!!
> 
> yes, several copies of everything just in case!!


Oh yes, after my 4th visit getting mine I had copies of everything!! Infact they gave me a bunch back lol!


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

I know it varies from office to office but in Torremolinos you need a photocopy of your childs passport and your child has also got to be at the appointment.. 

I would go and make an appointment as soon as you get to spain for your NIE as i have had to wait 7 weeks just for my appointment... and you can't do a lot in spain without it.. (as you know)


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> I know it varies from office to office but in Torremolinos you need a photocopy of your childs passport and your child has also got to be at the appointment..
> 
> I would go and make an appointment as soon as you get to spain for your NIE as i have had to wait 7 weeks just for my appointment... and you can't do a lot in spain without it.. (as you know)


Thanks. I already have mine it's just my sons & husbands. We were given an appointment which was weeks away when I got mine too but we just joined the que, took a lot of waiting but worth it cause I got my NIE within a week


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

What do you mean? As now you wait in the big queue for the appointment.. They don't process the forms on the day now (well they don't in Torremolinos)


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> What do you mean? As now you wait in the big queue for the appointment.. They don't process the forms on the day now (well they don't in Torremolinos)


It was back 2009 so it's prob all changed now


----------

